# Greenies???



## deb9017 (Aug 18, 2005)

Are Greenies safe? I can't find anything saying that they are not, but it seems like everything you think would be okay is not. I bought Gizmo some and he absolutely LOVES them, but I just want to make sure they are okay for him.


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

im thinking about getting them for my chis never used them before didnt think they sold them over her but found one shop that does yay!!!


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

deb9017 said:


> Are Greenies safe? I can't find anything saying that they are not, but it seems like everything you think would be okay is not. I bought Gizmo some and he absolutely LOVES them, but I just want to make sure they are okay for him.


You will find varying opinions on Greenies here in the forum. Some love them and others hate them.

Cooper loves them and can't live one day without them and has never had a problem. He's almost three years old and has been getting a greenie every day since he could chew and his teeth are perfect (vet says they look like new puppy teeth). Other than his teeth, I don't really see any other benefits other that he really likes them.

There are many stories out there of dogs swallowing large pieces of Greenies, causing problems when they don't completely digest in the stomach, get caught somewhere between the mouth and bum, etc. which is why a lot of folks on here don't want to give them to their dogs. Also, the green poo is a drawback to some. :lol: 

My advice is if Gizmo chews them up really good, then go ahead. If he tends to just chomp and swallow, you might want to be careful and watch him when he has them. Depending on how old and the size of Gizmo, you might want to take the toothbrush-looking part of the bone from him once he gets to that part ... it seems to be the part of the bone dogs swallow easily and have problems with. If that frightens you, they make the Greenies lil'Bits which are little tiny pieces of Greenies that you can sprinkle on food or just give in small amounts.

Personally, I feel safe handing a Greenie to Cooper and walking into the next room.


----------



## Miellie (Sep 5, 2005)

You guys have really neat stuff over there. In South Africa we just have the basics. If you want something special you need to go to the vet and MAYBE they'll have it. And IF they do, you pay through your teeth (mind the pun) for it!


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

If you give him one, just be aware he's probably not going to eat as much of his regular food. The greenie does take up room in their stomach, so their not as hungry.


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 29, 2004)

I just want to add that they do make tiny fish-shaped Greenies for cats, too.

Tucker loves his Greenies. He gets one Teenie Greenie Monday thru Saturday, and a Petite Greenie on Sundays. He doesn't like the Greenies for cats. They're flavored, I think.


----------



## NoahFL (May 14, 2004)

Zeus gets a Greenie every other day and loves them.


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

TuckersMom said:


> I just want to add that they do make tiny fish-shaped Greenies for cats, too.
> 
> Tucker loves his Greenies. He gets one Teenie Greenie Monday thru Saturday, and a Petite Greenie on Sundays. He doesn't like the Greenies for cats. They're flavored, I think.


I haven't been able to find those here yet... I can't wait to see if OmaKitty likes them. She probably won't. She's very picky and only likes her Pounce Tartar control Chicken and Turkey treats. She won't even eat the salmon and tuna ones they make. Sheesh... cats. :roll:


----------



## Nine (Mar 29, 2005)

I don't know what Milo would do without his Greenies! He absolutely loves them. I suppose they might be a problem if you have a chi that inhales his/her food and treats. Milo really takes his time with them, so we have never had a problem. 


Nine - Mommy to Milo


----------



## deb9017 (Aug 18, 2005)

Thanks. He is 5 months old and 5.5 lbs, and he seems to really chew them up and not just gulp them down so I think he will be okay. At least I hope so cause they make him happy


----------



## Vala (Jul 8, 2004)

Cooper said:


> Cooper loves them and can't live one day without them and has never had a problem. He's almost three years old and has been getting a greenie every day since he could chew and his teeth are perfect (vet says they look like new puppy teeth). Other than his teeth, I don't really see any other benefits other that he really likes them.


  Same here, my guys LOVE them, their teeth are always white and look perfect..I back them 100%. :thumbright: And now that they have the Teenie size is even better..I can buy 52 of them for $35...which is a great deal. :wink:


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

Cooper would choke on the teenies. That or he'd think it was a cruel joke and sit around, waiting on the petite size to come his way. :lol:


----------



## iluvmyvikin (Aug 24, 2005)

someone here put up a link for the site www.petedge.com and they have great deals on greenies! 
i'll have to get been a big box of them soon.. (i.e. whenever i can be bothered to shop online *ha*)

he usually inhales human food but he seems to manage to chew the greenies as well as dog food


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

I'm sure I'm in the minority on this, but I'm one of the people who will not under any circumstances, give Jazzy any type of Greenies. I have just read too many negative stories about these products to take the chance. Jazzy did not particularly care for the greenies anyway. It isn't just them swallowing large pieces - greenies do not digest properly and can in some rare cases cause intestinal blockages. True, these are not common occurances, but I just choose not to take the chance. 

I realize a lot of people do use the greenies and I am not making any sort of judgement here. Everyone just has to make their own decisions, and my decision was no greenies.


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

I tried giving Bruiser a greenie one time, and he immediately began to choke on it....so no greenies here either.


----------



## Tom F (Jul 12, 2005)

No greenies for me either. Sophie ate the whole thing in one day (my fault) and got severe diahrrea for several days. Then I did some reading about the blockages and decided not to give them anymore.


----------



## Tinker (Jan 3, 2005)

Marcus gets 2 petites a week, he adores them. Since he's such a picky, eater and tends to ignore food altogether half the time I won't let him have more than that. I want him to eat his kibble and not fill up on other stuff.


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 29, 2004)

Cooper said:


> I haven't been able to find those here yet... I can't wait to see if OmaKitty likes them. She probably won't. She's very picky and only likes her Pounce Tartar control Chicken and Turkey treats. She won't even eat the salmon and tuna ones they make. Sheesh... cats. :roll:


My cat, Jolie', eats the Pounce Tarter Control Chicken and Turkey treats, too. She will eat the other flavors, but prefers these. Oh, by the way, Jolie' only answers to "Puddin' Head." For some reason I began calling her that as a kitten --- after I spent days trying to choose a name and finally settled on "Jolie" --- go figure! :?


----------



## Chico's Mama (May 22, 2005)

I have only given Chico a Greenie once and he really liked it. He did, however, make the mistake of leaving it laying around and my cat Gizmo took off with it...let's just say Chico wasn't to happy about that :lol:


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

I use to give Oreo Greenies until my vet said they were fattening. At the time Oreo was not able to take walks due to his illness so I stopped giving them to him.


----------



## sa1991 (Aug 17, 2005)

I have been taking care of my 2 yr old Chihuahua for 10 weeks now after she choked on the end of a GREENIE. She had it stuck in the base of her esophagus and they had to use a scope to push it into her stomach. The damage it did to her was unreal and they decided to put in a PEG tube, or feeding tube to help her throat and esophagus heal. 10 weeks later, five endescopes later(she developed strictures that had to be broke down) countless trips to the vet's, she is just now eating small portions of soft food by mouth. PLEASE, PLEASE take me serious when I tell you GREENIES are dangerous, I have found countless sights that prove it and I will provide you w/a few, I still have my beautiful little girl after spending almost 9,000 dollars in Vet bill..all from a supposed "TREAT!"

http://www.all-creatures.org/aip/nl-7aug2001-warning.html

http://www.elstrod.info/nickey/

http://www.dogster.com/forums/?t=52573

http://kashew.journalspace.com/?cmd=displaycomments&dcid=42&entryid=42


----------



## Nathalie25 (May 21, 2005)

Mlyo loves his greenies (doggie crack as we call it :lol and he has almost choked on one before. I will continue to give them to him. However, when they get small enough where he can fit the entire piece in his mouth, I take it away. Also he never gets one if I am not nearby.


----------



## sa1991 (Aug 17, 2005)

Natalie my husband and I were sitting right NEXT to my dog when it happened...DOGS GULP..you can't stop that no matter how close you are. Take a Greenie from a dog thats chewing on it..GOOD LUCK! You are truly asking for trouble.


----------



## sa1991 (Aug 17, 2005)

I'm sorry it is Nathalie.....


----------

